# Podcast Suggestions



## Andres

Would any on the board care to share any podcast recommendations? I used to listen to talk radio a lot but I'm now finding that I only care for select shows or select topics on said shows. For that reason, I am now getting more into podcasts - I can streamline my listening interests more narrowly. 

So what are some podcasts you enjoy? You can share your favorite Christian podcasts, but please don't limit it to Christian ones!


----------



## Tim

One can start with this little-known corner of the Puritan Board:

Podcast Links

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## LeeD

I listen to Dr. Mohler's Briefing daily.


----------



## Jack K

I listen to a lot of sermons and podcasts. I've tried most of those in the PuritanBoard podcast links, but keep coming back to the Reformed Forum, especially "Christ the Center." The discussions go deep without getting mean-spirited or accusatory. Time after time, the hosts prove themselves to be men who are both humble/gracious and educated/discerning. This is an excellent and rare mix of qualities.


----------



## Andres

Tim said:


> One can start with this little-known corner of the Puritan Board:
> 
> Podcast Links



I attempted to check out those links but most are broken/outdated, although I suppose I could still just search for the show listed. 

I'd really like some non-Christian suggestions too if ya got 'em.


----------



## JP Wallace

Andrew

I'm not sure if you can access these or not, but I enjoy listening to the BBC Radio 4 Factual podcasts, especially in the car, or when gardening or something. Here are a couple of my favourites about literature, history, ancient culture etc. Almost always interesting, sometimes infurtiating, frequently informative!

In Our Time BBC - Podcasts and Downloads - In Our Time With Melvyn Bragg (see also the archive list bottom right)

I enjoyed listening to these podcasts about museum objects. A History of the World in 100 Objects BBC - Podcasts and Downloads - A History of the World in 100 Objects

Here's the overall index page for factual podcasts on BBC. http://tinyurl.com/qyyawwc

I do hope you can get at them over there.


----------



## Abeard

I enjoyed the history of english podcast and church history by Nick Needham Church History & Biography Series | SermonAudio.com


----------



## Hamalas

Ditto to Christ the Center and Reformed Forum - awesome stuff there.

Also:

Culture Friday, classic tv shows, a history of Father?s Day | June 13, 2014

The Problem of Antinomianism | Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals

ESV Reading Plans as Podcasts | TGC

In terms of non-Christian podcasts, can you give us a feel for what kind of stuff you find interesting? News and politics? Music? Stories? Audiobooks? Travel? History? What kind of stuff are you looking for?


----------



## Jash Comstock

Andres said:


> I'd really like some non-Christian suggestions too if ya got 'em.



As to this, I listen to the Tom Woods show regularly. He discusses libertarian/small government/conservative topics, but he is always gracious and always interesting.
http://www.schiffradio.com/pg/jsp/verticals/archive.jsp


----------



## Eoghan

One of the podcasts I greatly appreciate is "More or Less" from the BBC (Radio 4). Produced with the Open University they analyse stats. from the media. Interesting ones have been the question of London's status as the 10th French city, the number of persecuted Christians, why the Times (?) concluded there were only ten adult cod in the North Sea when every fisherman knows cod stocks are up!


----------



## Staphlobob

How about "Institutes of Biblical Defense" from SermonAudio.com? Anyone listen to it? Any good?


----------



## Goodcheer68

Reformed Forum. 
REFNet
5 Minutes in Church History - Stephen Nichols 
The History of Rome 
and RTS on iTunes has a bunch of lectures


----------



## puritanpilgrim

Podcast
--great podcast with Michael Horton

http://reformedforum.org/#
-This stuff is gold. Just scroll over their programs and get all of them and listen to them twice. They are some of the best reformed podcasts.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=voddiebaucham
-This is my church, so I have a little bias on this one. The last series on apologetics was good.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/renewing-your-mind-r.c.-sproul/id110916650?mt=2
-Sprouls puts one out every day. They are excellent.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-dividing-line/id325372825?mt=2
-He can be a little steam of conscience and talkative, but if you listen to him consistently you will learn alot.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/let-my-people-think-on-oneplace.com/id371996429?mt=2
--It's Ravi. He is useful.

Podcast | The Confessing Baptist

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/wretched/id298946204?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/timothy-keller-podcast/id352660924?mt=2

Podcast - Truth For Life

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/Paul-washer-sermonaudio.com/id251352994?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/persecution-podcast/id289085147?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/ordinary-means/id128502619?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/podcast-logical-apologetics/id778116250?mt=2
--this one is unknown, but I have learned much from this simple podcast

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/living-waters-way-master-radio/id393110624?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/from-mlj-archive-on-oneplace.com/id453949618?mt=2

https://www.google.com/#q=fighting+for+the+faith+podcast+itunes
--this one is hit or miss
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/9marks-audio-building-healthy/id379498943?mt=2

just for fun:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stuff-they-dont-want-you-to/id336931685?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stuff-you-missed-in-history/id283605519?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stuff-you-should-know/id278981407?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/techstuff/id282795787?mt=2

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/stuff-to-blow-your-mind/id350359306?mt=2


----------



## ZackF

Jash Comstock said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd really like some non-Christian suggestions too if ya got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to this, I listen to the Tom Woods show regularly. He discusses libertarian/small government/conservative topics, but he is always gracious and always interesting.
> The Tom Woods Show
Click to expand...


A second you on that.

I like Mortification of Spin with Carl Trueman and Friends. They don't get vary much in-depth but always a good listen. 9Marks audio has several years of great interviews by Mark Dever.


----------



## Andres

Hamalas said:


> In terms of non-Christian podcasts, can you give us a feel for what kind of stuff you find interesting? News and politics? Music? Stories? Audiobooks? Travel? History? What kind of stuff are you looking for?



I like history, news, and politics. I also enjoy listening to just about anything that will teach me something useful. I like trivia type stuff also! Thanks for all your suggestion thus far! I will certainly be looking into many of them!


----------



## TheCalvinist

I have an hour+ commute right now, so I listen to a TON of podcasts:

The Dividing Line - James White
CARM - Matt Slick (apologetics, lots of call in questions)
Renewing Your Mind - RC Sproul
lots and lots of sermons - Joel Beeke, Matt Chandler, Mark Driscoll, John Piper, Tim Keller

also, after doing a search on here, I've recently starting listening to, and downloading Steve Brown etc., Ordinary means, Knowing the Truth, Reformed Forum, Grace to You, and White Horse Inn.


----------



## jblue88

The Dividing Line - James White (It's a real treat to be able to tune in live!)
Mortification of Spin - Carl Trueman/Reformation 21
5 Minutes in Church History - Stephen Nichols
Thinking in Public - Albert Mohler


----------



## PaulCLawton

This American Life


----------



## Andres

PaulCLawton said:


> This American Life



This is something that looks very appealing to me! Thanks!


----------



## Mephibosheth

hmmm...

Politics: Try Steve Deace. He's a constitutional conservative broadcasting out of Iowa. Besides the fact that he's an outspoken Christian (and a Reformed SBC member), he gives awesome commentary on politics.

Apologetics: Try Apologia Radio. It's a great apologetics/theology podcast with good topics and guests. Plus they like beards, and you sir, have a glorious one.


----------



## Angela A

A ton of great suggestions I will be looking into as well
I usually go to sermon audio and have two favorites Paul Washer and Leonard Ravenhill. This gives me much more to check out. 
*plugs headphones in while doing housework [emoji5]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SRoper

JP Wallace said:


> Andrew
> 
> I'm not sure if you can access these or not, but I enjoy listening to the BBC Radio 4 Factual podcasts, especially in the car, or when gardening or something. Here are a couple of my favourites about literature, history, ancient culture etc. Almost always interesting, sometimes infurtiating, frequently informative!
> 
> In Our Time BBC - Podcasts and Downloads - In Our Time With Melvyn Bragg (see also the archive list bottom right)



I also enjoy the In Our Time podcasts. A non-Christian friend turned me on to them with the _Foxe's Book of Martyrs_ episode.


----------



## Claudiu

Others have already mentioned this, but I'll repeat. The Dividing Line and the podcasts put out by Reformed Forum are a must. Renewing Your Mind by R.C. Sproul is great as well. For general news (and from a Christian perspective) I listen to The Briefing by Al Mohler.


----------



## Claudiu

Andrew, do you have an iPhone or iPod? I have some suggestions via the iTunesU app. RTS has a lot of lectures available through that, and there are some great political/economic lectures from the Mises Institute.


----------



## JP Wallace

SRoper said:


> I also enjoy the In Our Time podcasts.



There are some great ones in the archive...and at least I know you guys in the USA can get them.


----------



## ZackF

I mean not to embarrass or offend anyone here at all but the past couple of months I've began to listen to more "little guy" pastors. They are not the big names on the radio but they are ever bit as profitable. I won't mention any names. D.A. Carson's memoir about his late pastor-father help to strengthen my love and appreciation for the pastors of our church as well the other local pastors without best sellers. I have a place for Keller, Sproul, Trueman and Carson, etc but a growing place for the laboring but largely unheard of(except for maybe here).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andres

Claudiu said:


> Andrew, do you have an iPhone or iPod? I have some suggestions via the iTunesU app. RTS has a lot of lectures available through that, and there are some great political/economic lectures from the Mises Institute.



Yes, I have an iPhone. That's what I'm currently using to listen to all my podcasts, sermons, music, etc. I have the regular "Podcasts" app, but I am now downloading the iTunes U app as well. Thanks!!


----------



## Andres

KS_Presby said:


> I've began to listen to more "little guy" pastors. They are not the big names on the radio but they are ever bit as profitable. I won't mention any names.



I too enjoy and am greatly encouraged by listening to lesser-known pastors. If you don't mind, I'd love for you to mention names of some you're enjoying. Thanks.


----------



## ZackF

Andres said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've began to listen to more "little guy" pastors. They are not the big names on the radio but they are ever bit as profitable. I won't mention any names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too enjoy and am greatly encouraged by listening to lesser-known pastors. If you don't mind, I'd love for you to mention names of some you're enjoying. Thanks.
Click to expand...


I am reluctant to do this. Three immediately pop into mind. Alan Strange, Bruce Buchanan and Shawn Mathis. Most recently I've enjoy Pastor Mathis' series on resisting tyrants. It's been a while on the other two but Dr. Strange had an interview with Reformed Forum and a few months ago did a series at the same time with Darryl Hart this is on youtube. I am looking forward to listening to them. What's Pastor Buchanan been up to??


----------



## Andres

KS_Presby said:


> I am reluctant to do this.



Why? I don't want you to do anything you don't feel comfortable doing, but if you are benefiting from listening to some of the ministers who happen to be members on the board, then I don't see any reason not to share with others.


----------



## MichaelNZ

Matt Slick's podcast is great. It was from that that I first learned of the Doctrines of Grace and verses supporting eternal security.

Recently I've been listening to _The Comfort Zone with Ray Comfort_. It's the audio version of his web show which is broadcast live on The Comfort Zone Live and can be watched later on YouTube. They deal with current events and also answer questions that people send in.

Also worth a look is _Wretched Radio _by Todd Friel. You can get a short segment (around 15 min) for free, but the full 2 hour show (which is streamed live for free) costs $5.95 per month to get the podcasts.


----------



## Jash Comstock

KS_Presby said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've began to listen to more "little guy" pastors. They are not the big names on the radio but they are ever bit as profitable. I won't mention any names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too enjoy and am greatly encouraged by listening to lesser-known pastors. If you don't mind, I'd love for you to mention names of some you're enjoying. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am reluctant to do this. Three immediately pop into mind. Alan Strange, Bruce Buchanan and Shawn Mathis. Most recently I've enjoy Pastor Mathis' series on resisting tyrants. It's been a while on the other two but Dr. Strange had an interview with Reformed Forum and a few months ago did a series at the same time with Darryl Hart this is on youtube. I am looking forward to listening to them. What's Pastor Buchanan been up to??
Click to expand...


I also thoroughly enjoy listening to Dr. Strange and Rev. Buchanan.


----------



## Wayne

Strong endorsement of any of the sermons of D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, available from the MLJ Trust. 

Sermons | MLJ Trust


----------



## Cymro

Would heartily second In Our Times, with Melvyn Bragg. The range of subjects dealt 
with is enormous, very informative, erudite panelists , controversial on occasions,
and really exercises the mind.


----------



## JP Wallace

KS_Presby said:


> They are not the big names on the radio but they are ever bit as profitable. I won't mention any names. D.A. Carson's memoir about his late pastor-father help to strengthen my love and appreciation for the pastors of our church as well the other local pastors without best sellers.



Zack I couldn't agree more, I used to say 8 years ago only listen to 'big names', more recently I literally never listen to such, I listen to men of my own denomination, men I have met, and really I have found them every bit as edifying, and often more so than the big names. One of the reasons I stopped listening to some of the big names at conferences etc. was because so often you got rehashed stuff, or similiar stuff whereas the 'ordinary' man in the pulpit expounds the text, week-in and week-out. Plus I just grew to dislike intensely the celebrity status some of these men were given (even where they had no such desire).


----------



## Logan

Andrew,

I used to listen to lots of podcasts but got a bit bogged down after a while. However, one podcast I have never grown tired of is EconTalk, I've even gone back and listened to all the past archives. Russ Roberts is an economist that has libertarian leanings but has interviews with all sorts of people, from hairdressers to baseball players to politicians to dietitians, I've never come away from an episode without learning something. His interview styles is very non-confrontational (he's there to learn from the person, not debate them) and he asks really, really good questions. Really cannot recommend the podcast highly enough and it's broadened my views considerably. I learn that things are a lot more nuanced and difficult to define than we often think they are.

Here's a good sample episode, though the entirety of the podcast can be found on iTunes
Munger on Price Gouging | EconTalk | Library of Economics and Liberty


----------



## Andres

Logan said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I used to listen to lots of podcasts but got a bit bogged down after a while. However, one podcast I have never grown tired of is EconTalk, I've even gone back and listened to all the past archives. Russ Roberts is an economist that has libertarian leanings but has interviews with all sorts of people, from hairdressers to baseball players to politicians to dietitians, I've never come away from an episode without learning something. His interview styles is very non-confrontational (he's there to learn from the person, not debate them) and he asks really, really good questions. Really cannot recommend the podcast highly enough and it's broadened my views considerably. I learn that things are a lot more nuanced and difficult to define than we often think they are.
> 
> Here's a good sample episode, though the entirety of the podcast can be found on iTunes
> Munger on Price Gouging | EconTalk | Library of Economics and Liberty



Thank you brother! This certainly sounds interesting!


----------

